# Liptauer Schmierkase



## Rocket_J_Dawg (Aug 29, 2013)

I have given up my hunt to find Pimento Cheese. It just doesn't exist up here for some reason. So...I decided I would make my own. 

Then Mrs Dawg asked why I didn't make my Oma's schmierkase, which she loves on Pumpernickle rye. Off to get the ingredients this afternoon and if anyone is curious, here is my Oma's recipe. This is the Austrian version.

Cream together in a bowl until well blended; 

8 oz. of Lipto cheese (if you can't find Lipto you can substitute 8 oz. cream cheese or any soft cheese)
1/2 cup soft butter
3 Tbs. thick sour cream
Mash 2 anchovy fillets
1 tsp. capers
1 Tbs. finely chopped onion
1 Tbs. prepared mustard
1 1/2 teas. Paprika
1/2 tsp. Caraway seeds smashed.
1/2 teas. salt
Shape into a smooth mound, cover and let flavors mingle in the refrigerator for at least 2 hours before serving.
Garnish with chopped parsley on a plate.
Goes well with beer. 
Serve with Pumpernickle or Rye bread.


----------



## Hoot (Aug 29, 2013)

Now that sounds really good!
Thanks!


----------



## taxlady (Aug 29, 2013)

That sounds yummy. I have copied and pasted it. I betcha that would work well with quark instead of the Lipto or cream cheese.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg (Aug 29, 2013)

taxlady said:


> That sounds yummy. I have copied and pasted it. I betcha that would work well with quark instead of the Lipto or cream cheese.


 
Quark works great. Lipto isn't available in the village in Germany where my wife is from so we often used Quark.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 29, 2013)

Love Schmierkase! I have several recipes for it, but none with anchovies! Thanks. And, I think I'd prefer Quark instead of cream cheese. When I lived in Quebec City, we used to blend equal parts of blue cheese and quark, a bit of paprika and green onion tops to make a spread.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 29, 2013)

CWS4322 said:


> Love Schmierkase! I have several recipes for it, but none with anchovies! Thanks. And, I think I'd prefer Quark instead of cream cheese. When I lived in Quebec City, we used to blend equal parts of blue cheese and quark, a bit of paprika and green onion tops to make a spread.


Gonna have to try blue cheese and quark. That should take away the harshness of the blue cheese and leave the flavour.


----------



## no mayonnaise (Aug 29, 2013)

and here I thought quark was a subatomic particle.


----------



## Raspberrymocha55 (Sep 20, 2013)

What is quark?


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg (Sep 20, 2013)

It's kind of a very soft cheese curd similar to cream cheese. When I lived in Germany we could get 20% and 40% quark depending what you were making. Normally 20% was for recipes like Rahm Schnitzel (Cream sauce) and 40% was for cheesecake or other baking.


----------



## taxlady (Sep 20, 2013)

Quark is a fermented milk product. It can have the consistency of cream cheese. I usually make it a bit more spreadable than cream cheese.

It can often be bought in health food stores, but I make it at home. Here's my instructions for making it: http://www.discusscooking.com/forum...cream-cheese-or-quark-68302-2.html#post949875

Of course, all tools and containers should be extra clean and it's a good idea to scald them. If you scald the milk, make sure it cools off to max 60C (108F), but preferably slightly less, so it won't kill the micro-organisms.

I just tried using a slightly different method. I didn't heat the quark after it had clabbered. I just drained it a lot longer. Seemed to make a bit more and smoother texture. Be sure to save the whey. It's better to let the quark drain to a little too dry. You can stir in, a little bit at a time, some of that whey to make it the right consistency. A little bit of salt really perks up the flavour of the quark.

I have been told that the whey is good in pancakes and bread.


----------



## Mad Cook (Oct 18, 2013)

Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> I have given up my hunt to find Pimento Cheese. It just doesn't exist up here for some reason. So...I decided I would make my own.
> 
> Then Mrs Dawg asked why I didn't make my Oma's schmierkase, which she loves on Pumpernickle rye. Off to get the ingredients this afternoon and if anyone is curious, here is my Oma's recipe. This is the Austrian version.
> 
> ...


I'm going to have ago at this. I haven't seen Liptauer for donkeys years. One of the stalls in the cheese market in Stockport used to sell it when I was a girl but the people retired and the Liptauer seems to have gone with them


----------

